# Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Telephoto Zoom Lens



## dcphotog (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone have this lens? Thoughts?


----------



## lenoxpics (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a perfectly fine telephoto lens if you are looking for a budget alternative. I found a good refurbished copy a year ago which works nicely but I'm now upgrading. It's really lightweight.


----------



## greenjeans (Sep 29, 2011)

Really good lens for the price you pay. I've had mine for about a year wth no problems.


----------

